# Havs At The Beach



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

Last month I was at a show with some friends and the best thing about this show is that right behind the grounds is a huge dog beach.
So after the show we all went down and gave the dogs a big run. They loved it!

Dresden and Skiddles (the two parti Havs) have never been to the beach before and they had the time of their lives! Not at all worried about the waves.

Magic (the black and tan) was less thrilled about the water touching his toes, the look on his face says it all ound:

And my Sammys Wolf, Dany and Dante, as usual, went totally wild :biggrin1: The boy I bred, Skeeter, refused to get his little toes wet, he couldn't understand why the others were throwing themselves in the water.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Priceless!!! They finally designated a section of our beach pet friendly last year and I'm determined to get Manny there when it's warmer. I'd have to take backup with me to catch him if I ever let him off leash because I expect he'll be as exuberant as these puppies. I'm too slow and old to chase, but not sure there's anywhere that they could be this free to run! Love your pictures!!!


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh my, those dogs look so incredibly happy! Awesome pictures!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

What fun! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

great actions shots! Those are happy dogs for sure!


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh this is the life. Great shots. Can't wait to take Ginger back for her 2nd visit to the beach. Found one with lot less rocks for our next visit.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Fabulous pictures everyone looks so FREE, human kids do the same thing LOL. Timmy loves the beach he runs and runs too. He's not a big fan of the water but he loves to dig holes. I was amazed how easy it was to get the sand out. Mae hasn't been to the beach yet but we're heading down in a couple weeks so I'll be taking lots of pictures too. She has a much longer coat then Tim so we'll see how easy the sand comes out with her, she's a notorious mess


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Ewww! All the mess in your car! The horror! ound: I love it.
Were they show dogs gleefully throwing themselves into the surf? Great pics!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like a great time was had by all. They are all so happy and free.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Den&Barb said:


> Oh this is the life. Great shots. Can't wait to take Ginger back for her 2nd visit to the beach. Found one with lot less rocks for our next visit.


I noticed the rocks in your post @ Ginger at the beach and wondered how you walk without killing your feet. Pretty though! Is this beach in Southern CA?


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

morriscsps said:


> Ewww! All the mess in your car! The horror! ound: I love it.
> Were they show dogs gleefully throwing themselves into the surf? Great pics!


All of the dogs in the photos are titled show dogs, except the two parti youngsters.

In fact Magic, the black and tan is a Grand Ch.

I'm a firm believer in show dogs living as real dogs when they're not in the ring.

And thanks everyone, we all had a great time :biggrin1:


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

What great pictures, they put a smile on my face


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Great photos…all of them. But I PARTICULARLY love the 3 amigos in the last photo!


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

DawnH said:


> I noticed the rocks in your post @ Ginger at the beach and wondered how you walk without killing your feet. Pretty though! Is this beach in Southern CA?


Yes, in Ventura County. Actually there was plenty of space between the rocks if you watched where you were walking. It's not usually like this. This was after a couple days of heavy rains (finally)


----------



## Havamum (Apr 24, 2014)

Awesome action pics! You can almost hear them yelling "yippeeeee!!!!"


----------



## Busy Procrastinator (Mar 27, 2014)

Love, love, love! 

I can't wait for my pooch to finish with her vaccines so she can go to the little dog beach in our town. The town doesn't allow dogs at the people beaches , but a couple designated dog areas. Sadly, their is silt and muck - I guess why it is the dog beach - people don't want to go there, so much! 

I guess you go to the beach before shampoo day?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Busy Procrastinator said:


> Love, love, love!
> 
> I can't wait for my pooch to finish with her vaccines so she can go to the little dog beach in our town. The town doesn't allow dogs at the people beaches , but a couple designated dog areas. Sadly, their is silt and muck - I guess why it is the dog beach - people don't want to go there, so much!
> 
> I guess you go to the beach before shampoo day?


Oh, you mean sort of like this? 

Yes. A SERIOUS bath was an absolute necessity! :laugh:


----------



## Busy Procrastinator (Mar 27, 2014)

LOL, oh my gosh. Yes, that is my expectation. 

Karen, you know so much about the breed. Can you tell me if we should use sunscreen on their "part" down their back, or to protect their hair, etc? I live in a high UV area (though, not quite like Cuba!) and I know my hair part burns.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Busy Procrastinator said:


> LOL, oh my gosh. Yes, that is my expectation.
> 
> Karen, you know so much about the breed. Can you tell me if we should use sunscreen on their "part" down their back, or to protect their hair, etc? I live in a high UV area (though, not quite like Cuba!) and I know my hair part burns.


I've never put sunscreen on Kodi, but I do use a coat conditioner that contains sunscreen when I groom him. I burn very easily, so we tend not to be on the beach in the middle of the day anyway. We typically go in the evening, when the crowds have gone home!


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Busy Procrastinator said:


> Love, love, love!
> 
> I can't wait for my pooch to finish with her vaccines so she can go to the little dog beach in our town. The town doesn't allow dogs at the people beaches , but a couple designated dog areas. Sadly, their is silt and muck - I guess why it is the dog beach - people don't want to go there, so much!
> 
> I guess you go to the beach before shampoo day?


I had no idea we were going to the beach when I took Manny last week and had bathed him a day or two before. Luckily he didn't know that he'd have to endure another bath when he was at the beach or I'm sure he wouldn't have had nearly as much fun! It's been so long since I went to the beach to walk in sand that I walked out of the house unprepared. Forgot his bath towel, water, a bowl and a chair for me. Luckily Wendy's employees are nice enough to give you one of their big chili bowls when they see cute puppies. Boy I'm happy that we have white sand...it doesn't look dirty but sure is hard to fluff out of their coats.


----------

